# Dying battery in 335D



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Folks,

I'm noticing my start up is getting a bit slow on turnover, like the battery is going weak on me.

No alarms noted and my battery voltage is showing 14V but I can only see it once the car is running so don't know what it is before I start, and no amp meter on these babies.

Battery is original, so 4 1/2 years, 70k miles. I'd guess it must be in that "due to be replaced" age range by now.

Are folks replacing batteries with OEM of buying them at an auto store? I assume they are no big deal. If so what battery are you using?

Thanks,


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I see there is a lot of chatter about registering or recoding when battery is replaced.

Guess only the dealer or a good Indy would know how to do that. That sucks.

Now I guess I'll have to swing by my dealer to get a new battery installed. Too bad my service is not due as well.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

BMWhat app will be able to allow for battery registering very soon. 

I've yet to change my battery as no issues have popped up but I'm planning on taking a closer look to see what battery type is in my car.


----------



## Blackfly (Nov 10, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> I see there is a lot of chatter about registering or recoding when battery is replaced.
> 
> Guess only the dealer or a good Indy would know how to do that. That sucks.
> 
> Now I guess I'll have to swing by my dealer to get a new battery installed. Too bad my service is not due as well.


Flyingman,

I had the battery replaced in my '11 D. The dealer found it to be defective (not holding a charge) and put in an OEM battery. This was in November. What was funny is the SMgr put a trickle charger in the back seat instructing me how to use it. Apparently, the car's computer profile showed a need to drive it longer and faster in the winter months, so said the SMgr.

The battery did fail, but we are not sure why, other than everything electric working at the same time didn't help i'm sure.

BFF


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Interstate battery $120 is a great alternative to BMW factory battery which is double the cost @ $250+.
My indy installed it for $50 including registering the battery with the car so that the charge cycle is adapted to the new battery.


----------



## bdwyer (Nov 18, 2013)

You only have to 'code' the new battery if you switch types. For example, these cars came with white, flooded lead acid batteries from the factory. BMW has transitioned over to the AGM type. The new AGM BMW battery is black. This coding change can be performed with EDIABAS and NCSExpert. You have to change the CAS klasse_batterie to the AGM type, and change the VO to add option A090 and remove B090 if I remember correctly. If you neglect to do that, you will damage your AGM over time as the alternator will output a higher voltage than the AGM calls for.

If you stay with the same type and size (90ah), all you really have to do is tell the car a new battery has been installed. This can be achieved easily with a K+DCAN cable and the BMWLogger application. The battery registration function is provided in the free version.

The AGM is a big upgrade in my opinion. It's better in the cold and better overall due to the amount of electronics in these cars and AGM's ability to charge at a much faster rate. Exide offers the AGML5/49 which can be found for less than the BMW battery and it carries a far superior warranty.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> I see there is a lot of chatter about registering or recoding when battery is replaced.
> 
> Guess only the dealer or a good Indy would know how to do that. That sucks.
> 
> Now I guess I'll have to swing by my dealer to get a new battery installed. Too bad my service is not due as well.


I've heard, from a BMW tech, that you only NEED to register a battery if it's not the exact same specs as the one you are replacing.


----------



## i 535 (Apr 3, 2014)

I would recommend just getting a battery from AutoZone or something like that. If you get one online you are going to be charged a core price, and if you go to autozone you can just give them your old core


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

True, but then you still need to have it "regsitered". Do you think the typical auto store can register a BMW battery?:dunno:


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

So much for the DIY approach to replace a simple battery!


----------



## bdwyer (Nov 18, 2013)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> I've heard, from a BMW tech, that you only NEED to register a battery if it's not the exact same specs as the one you are replacing.


You definitely do have to register the battery change. Here is some more info on the subject.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

When I had my BMW battery replaced with an Interstate battery (lead acid), the indy had to register the battery with the car using a BMW unit.

The indy said it is important to register it so that the charging of the new battery can be fully charged instead of the aging battery it replaced which receives less charging due to lower capacity.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

bdwyer said:


> You definitely do have to register the battery change. Here is some more info on the subject.


No doubt. I thought it was odd as well.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bdwyer said:


> You definitely do have to register the battery change. Here is some more info on the subject.


Sounds much too complicated for me to deal with.:yikes:

Any idea if the battery would still be covered under the extended warranty????


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope, warranty won't cover the battery unless it is under the original 4yr/50K warranty.
Batteries, tires, shocks, brakes are not covered under CPO warranty unless maintenance package was purchased.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Nope, warranty won't cover the battery unless it is under the original 4yr/50K warranty.
> Batteries, tires, shocks, brakes are not covered under CPO warranty unless maintenance package was purchased.


I have both extended warranty and extended maintenance. Does that count???


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Usually batteries are warranted by the manufacturer from date of installation. They then prorate it each month over the life of the warranty, 24 months, 30, 36, etc.... If a 36 month warranted battery dies at 40 months, you get nothing. If month 16 for 36 month warranty, you get 50%.

I suppose any car battery that lasts 4 years or more, has done it's job. Shouldn't complain about getting a new one, just perhaps paying an arm and a leg at the dealer because it has to be registered by them...


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Usually batteries are warranted by the manufacturer from date of installation. They then prorate it each month over the life of the warranty, 24 months, 30, 36, etc.... If a 36 month warranted battery dies at 40 months, you get nothing. If month 16 for 36 month warranty, you get 50%.
> 
> I suppose any car battery that lasts 4 years or more, has done it's job. Shouldn't complain about getting a new one, just perhaps paying an arm and a leg at the dealer because it has to be registered by them...


FM,
Dealer replaced my battery for free under normal warranty so I wouldn't see why extended warranty wouldn't do the same. If you don't ask the question, the answer is always NO.

I did a lot of research try ing to figure out which after market batery would give same amp-hr spec as OEM battery. In the end, the OEM battery is the least headache. They upsized me though. I went from group 94R to group 49. The battery tray can accomodate the 49.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I was at Pepboys today to buy some engine oil to top off my 335D and asked about battery replacement. They said they could not do the BMWs because they did not have the tool to register it. So that greatly limits the possibilities.

My battery seems to be holding up better now after daily driving. I'm sure it is on its last legs but will indeed inquire with my dealer at next service which I can feel is coming soon.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Flyingman said:


> I was at Pepboys today to buy some engine oil to top off my 335D and asked about battery replacement. They said they could not do the BMWs because they did not have the tool to register it. So that greatly limits the possibilities.
> 
> My battery seems to be holding up better now after daily driving. I'm sure it is on its last legs but will indeed inquire with my dealer at next service which I can feel is coming soon.


I got a CTEK Multi US 7002 Battery Charger that I used quite a bit this winter when I wasn't driving the 335d much. On the cover of the user manual it says for lead-acid batteries 14-150Ah. Under battery types and settings, it does have a Mode 14.4V setting for wet batteries, maintenance free, and "most" Gel batteries, but for Gel it says consult manufacturer. It also has a Mode 14.7V with temperatures less than 41F, but also says it is recommended for "many" AGM batteries like Optima and Odysseys, but to also consult the AGM battery mfgr.

Having said all that, the charger was quite handy for those times when the car is sitting. This model is also suppose to "recondition" certain batteries that have been deeply discharged.

I honestly don't know which battery I have, but assume it is an older Group 94R because of its production date of April 2010.


----------

